# Extreme Birdhouse # 21



## cranbrook2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi everyone
Here is my latest extreme birdhouse
It is made from 60 yr old reclaimed cedar barn wood. it has 22 apartments.
john


----------



## mechanicalmonster (Aug 24, 2006)

Another great example of the fine work you do. I gotta commend you for keeping old wood out of the wastestream and putting it to such good use. I hope as you continue to build these you keep posting them up. These birdhouse pics are greatly enjoyed and appreciated.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you for the nice comments.
it's all free wood and it's ashame  to see it go to waste.
 thanks
john


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 24, 2006)

Incredible John!

Awesome detail, I love the chimney.
I use the same type of folding saw horses.
The scale of that birdhouse compared to them is amazing.
How many guys will it take to set that house up on it's mount?


But hey! what's the deal with the cats?
I thought that was my place there for a minute..
If you ever run out of cats, let me know
I'll mail you 4 or 5 any time.

Lovely work John, 
Thanks for sharing!
Tom


----------



## cranbrook2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Tom
 i use a farm tractor to put them up. they go up pretty easy 
 i already have 50 cats of my own.   lol
 john


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 24, 2006)

So did you have the biggest set of lincoln logs growing up or what..... 

Square Eye I thought you figured it out by now, those cats love the thought of fresh bird houses.......mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 25, 2006)

Wonderful craftsmanship!

Do you sell these? If so how much does something like that go for?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you gentlemen
 i have not sold any as of yet. i have given away a little more then half of them.  i am building one now that is sold.
 i,m getting backed up with them  now so i will have to start selling them. .
as for pricing i have no idea what to charge. 
 thanks again 
 john


----------



## dhall (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi John,
  Great birdhouse, it must weigh a ton!!!!!!!!! From one birdhouse builder to another we know how much work goes into the finished product. As for what to charge we have done some research on the net and Ebay and I'm sure from your pictures it would be in the hundreds!!!!!!!!. We have posted just a few of ours for veiwing pleasure and have sold some. Good Luck,
                                                                        Looks Great
                                                                        Birdiejane


----------



## cranbrook2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Birdiejane
they actually don,t weigh that much. i can still pick this one up myself.
the cedar is very dry . i do have a few houses around the 500 lbs range.
i use a farm tractor for them.
 thanks again
 john


----------



## cranbrook2 (Sep 2, 2006)

hi again everyone
 here is my newest extreme birdhouse.
a woman called and asked me if i could build a copy of her dads cottage but in log style so here it is.


----------

